# Pectoralis major rupture tendon repair



## Mary Baierl (Sep 4, 2007)

How do you code a rupture pectoralis major tendon repair? 

I have read to code a ruptured pectoralis major tendon repair as 24341—an upper arm code because the pectoralis major attaches to the humerus. However, as the incision is more chest region to expose and work on the tendon and not in the arm, would it be more appropriate to code the unlisted 23929? Is this tendon repair a bit more difficult for the surgeon and be compared in RVU to 23410?  

When using 24341 instead of unlisted, are we not going against the rule not to use the “closest” code?

Thank you 
Mary Baierl, CPC, CCA, CMT


----------



## sdomel159 (Sep 7, 2007)

My doctor has done a couple of these pectoralis repairs and we used unlisted and compared it to 24341--hope this helps!

Sharon D CPC


----------

